# Weicher Schatten



## Sed (30. September 2004)

Ich hab jetzt schon einiges ausprobiert mit dem Weichzeichner, bekomme jedoch nie so einen perfekten Schatten wie auf der grau/weißen Leiste hin oder an den Seiten der Tabelle wie auf dieser Page:

http://tricking.planetdownloads.de/pixxmedia_v2/

Kann mir da eventuell wer nen Tipp geben bitte?

Danke!


----------



## ICE (30. September 2004)

Also, die graue Leiste ist eher ein Farbverlauf von 
grau über weiss wieder nach grau...
..meiner Meinung nach

Ungefähr so:







>>ICE


----------



## grkpfl (30. September 2004)

Der am Rand: 
Der ist wohl auch nicht weicher, als der, den du produzierst, ist halt warsch. als gif mit erhöhrter Lossy-Einstellung gespeichert, sodass man den übergang schlechter erkennt (wenn du genau hinsiehst dann siehst du ihn trotzdem).

Der im Silbernen ist wie ICE schon gesagt hat ein Verlauf (siehe Anhang).

Mfg,

grkpfl


----------



## Sed (30. September 2004)

Okay danke ich werd mal noch nen bissel rumprobieren


----------

